# The Elves are invading!



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Congratulations, elf, for reaching 7,000 posts*

I am aware he is still 8 posts away, but why not a preemptive celebration?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations elf, nice accomplishment.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well done Elf, congratulations :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Yes, very soon to be nicely done!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## Engineer Babar (Jul 17, 2009)

:4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::4-clap:

:beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug:

Its the time to party:grin:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done elf!!


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Congrats Elf!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats elf - nice work!


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Well done elf :smile:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

better late than never (me!!) .. well done elf ..


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Congrats Elf!


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Thank you, *elf*.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations elf 
Well done!!!


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

I saw that elves were invading and thought I should participate...no need to celebrate my achievment, it was accomplished much slower than some of my counterparts.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Doesn't make it any less impacting. If there's a post for me hitting 1,000, you absolutely deserve one for 7,000 :grin:


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Yes good work elf :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Elf*

*Elf passes 7000 posts*
:wave:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Elf*

Congrats Elfray:
Well Done!


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Elf*

thread was started, anyway..congrats


----------

